# hours of sunlight needed



## aquaone (Jun 17, 2008)

i see some of my plants is not very healthy, how many hours of sunlight is needed for water plants to survive in tank?


----------



## Kogo (Mar 14, 2008)

10 hours on average


----------



## djrichie (May 15, 2008)

It also depends on, the watts per gal (wpg), type of plants and there light requirerments, the K rating of the bulbs, ferts that you add and how old your bulbs are. If your using a standard Flor. or T5 bulbs than they need to replaced every 6 months even if they are working becuase the the gassies wearout after that time. If your using CF bulb than it is every 12 to 16 months, depending on the manufactor. The standard run time is 10 hours as Kogo stated.


----------



## aquaone (Jun 17, 2008)

thanks guys, i have a outdoor tank (no bulbs). will move it to another spot to see if it helps.


----------



## Kogo (Mar 14, 2008)

i run light for about 4 hours on my outdoor tank. with the outdoor tank, placement determins the artificial light needs. let us know how the move goes


----------



## forguppies (Dec 18, 2006)

Depending on where is the tank, you will not need lights, at least for the plants.


----------

